# 2017 LT Hatchback - Piston Replacement on Lease



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This is somewhat "normal" for the 2016/17 model year. Once they are replaced with the updated design pistons, you shouldn't have issues with this again.

If you definitely want to make sure, run higher than 87 octane (this may be part of the hesitation from a stop you experience) and use a good oil that meets Dexos-1 Gen 2 specs that has good low-speed preignition protection.

If your state has a lemon law, that would be grounds for getting out of the lease. I understand you feel like you can't trust the car now, but that was because the stupid dealer needed to fix the thing to begin with. Hopefully once you get it back, it will be drama free throughout the remaining duration of the lease.


----------

